# Cap/ gens/ gens de/ res



## emz_202

hi,

I know the main differences between cap/gens/gens de and res but I'm unsure about these:

1. Queda aigua amb gas? No, no en queda gens/res?

2. Has de comprar llet perquè no en queda res/cap?

3. Has de comprar plats de plàstic perquè no en queda cap?

4. No li interessa gens del seu curs d'art?

5. No hi ha gens d'aigua?

6. No tinc cap voluntad?


THANK YOU!!!


----------



## Elessar

emz_202 said:


> hi,
> 
> I know the main differences between cap/gens/gens de and res but I'm unsure about these:
> 
> 1. Queda aigua amb gas? No, no en queda gens
> 
> 2. Has de comprar llet perquè no en queda gens
> 
> 3. Has de comprar plats de plàstic perquè no en queda cap
> 
> 4. No li interessa gens del seu curs d'art
> 
> 5. No hi ha gens d'aigua
> 
> 6. No tinc gens de voluntat
> 
> 
> THANK YOU!!!



cap is used with things you can count (one plastic plate, two plastic plates... zero plastic plates = _cap plat de plàstic_)
gens is used with things you can measure, it belongs to a more abstract gradation: _gens, un poc, prou_, _bastant_ and _molt_. You can't count "how many milks".
res means _none_, nothing at all.


----------



## emz_202

thank you very much


----------



## germanbz

Un altre eixemple que pot servir-te.

No m'agrada gens. = Alguna cosa de la que s'està parlant no t'agrada en absolut.
No m'agrada res = estàs mirant una serie d'objectes i cap d'ells t'agrada.

En alguns casos com:

1. Queda aigua amb gas? No, no en queda gens/res?

La cosa pot dependre del context. Es a dir, si es sobreentén que estem parlant de botelles d'aigua (com es habitual quan parlem d'aigua amb gas) es podria dir "res", per eixemple si tenim un bar, les tenim en un magatzem i ja s'han acabat totes les botelles (no hi han botelles d'aigua, ja s'han gastades). Si estem parlant de la quantitat que queda dins d'un recipient hauriem de dir "gens" si es que este està ja buït, o si tenim totes les botelles pero ja estan buïdes.


----------



## emz_202

gràcies!


----------



## Elessar

germanbz said:


> Un altre exemple que pot servir-te.
> 
> No m'agrada gens. = Alguna cosa de la que s'està parlant no t'agrada en absolut.
> No m'agrada res = estàs mirant una serie d'objectes i cap d'ells t'agrada.
> 
> En alguns casos com:
> 
> 1. Queda aigua amb gas? No, no en queda gens/res?
> 
> La cosa pot dependre del context. És a dir, si es sobreentén que estem parlant de botelles d'aigua (com es habitual quan parlem d'aigua amb gas) es podria dir "res", per exemple si tenim un bar, les tenim en un magatzem i ja s'han acabat totes les botelles (no hi han botelles d'aigua, ja s'han gastades). Si estem parlant de la quantitat que queda dins d'un recipient hauriem de dir "gens" si es que este està ja buït, o si tenim totes les botelles pero ja estan buïdes.



No estic d'acord amb la informació que he marcat de blau. Si el client pregunta per "aigua amb gas" i l'amo del bar contesta referint-se a l'aigua amb gas com a producte diria *no en queda*. Si la persona demanara per la quantitat d'aigua que queda dins d'un recipient, la persona que contesta podria dir _no en queda_ o bé *no en queda gens*. Si la persona demana per l'aigua però l'amo del bar preferix contestar referint-se a les botelles, diria que *no en queda cap *(hauria d'aclarir: "de botella"). Si l'amo del bar vol informar el client que, a més de no quedar botelles d'aigua, no hi ha absolutament cap producte dins del magatzem, diria que *no queda res* (hauria d'aclarir: "al magatzem" o assenyalar amb la mà la porta del magatzem), i amb eixa informació el client entendria que, evidentment, no hi queda cap producte (aigua amb gas, cervesa, tramussos...).


----------



## ACQM

Compte Eleassar : 
4. No li interessa res del seu curs d'art. 
Aquí cal posar-hi res, perquè l'expressió es "res de" i vol dir "cap cosa relacionadaamb o inclosa a" . Una altra cosa seria "No li interessa gens el seu curs d'art" on gens= en absolut.


----------



## Elxenc

Aquest punt de la llengua dóna per a moltes pàgines.

Jo per a explicar l'ús diferent de res i de gens utilitze un exemple que crec senzill:

Miquel no estudia _*res.*_  (Aquesta persona treballa, no està matriculat en cap estudi; per tant no és un estudiant, n'és un treballador, operari, ets.)

Miquel no estudia _*gens*_ (Aquesta persona és un estudiant però no li dedica el temps adequat/suficient als estudis: estud*í*a (no duu accent, però el pose per remarcar la veritable pronuncia) "poc".

També haurem de dir que no sempre s'ajusta a aquesta "realitat". Ací tenim la frase molt comuna almenys entre els valencians :  No m'agrada..., gens ni mica; on el *gens* dóna a entendre que n'és la negació absoluta , reforçada pel "ni mica" ni un poquet.

Buscaré per alguna gramàtica que siga "clareta" en aquest punt, perquè n'és una de les dificultats particulars del català.


----------



## Elessar

ACQM said:


> Compte Eleassar :
> 4. No li interessa res del seu curs d'art.
> Aquí cal posar-hi res, perquè l'expressió es "res de" i vol dir "cap cosa relacionadaamb o inclosa a" . Una altra cosa seria "No li interessa gens el seu curs d'art" on gens= en absolut.



Totalment d'acord amb l'ús que esmentes en el teu exemple (res de = cap cosa de). Crec que no he dit res anteriorment que contradiga això... Si tornem a l'exemple de les botelles d'aigua, perquè la frase fóra correcta amb _res_, hauria de dir: _No queda res de les botelles d'aigua_, és a dir, que no en queda cap rastre: ni els taps, ni els envasos de vidre, ni les etiquetes... Tanmateix, crec que una resposta així, tot i que és gramaticalment correcta, no s'adiu amb el context, i sona ben estranya per a respondre a la pregunta _Queda aigua amb gas?_ Però poder, es pot dir.


----------

